# Camera backpack in the common size of aircraft hand luggage



## thewaywewalk (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello guys,

I'm looking for a certain camera backpack, which don't know if it's existing.
I'm not professional, just enthusiastic and don't have a lot of additional equipment like flashes etc., so all which should fit into the bag would be:

Canon 6D
EF 24/2.8 IS
EF 40/2.8 
Sigma 50/1.4 Art
EF 70-200/2.8 (any, don't have it yet, so don't nail me on the actual size )
some filters, spare batteries

So basically I'm looking for a backpack for regular use for all that equipment, not much bigger, *but it should be expandable in size*, for example with the same principle used for bike bags: http://amzn.com/B001HSNPTW 
The maximum size should then be 55x40x25 cm (22x16x10 inches), which is the hand luggage size for most European airlines.
I would like to travel just with that bag, fit all my clothes and equipment in, arrive at the hotel, unpack all non-photography stuff and explore the destination with the same bag.

Do you think this bag is existing? 

Price: somewhat between 150$US and 300$US

Thank you very much!

PS: If I didn't made my point, please ask


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2015)

I understand your concept. I'm not aware of such a dedicated photo gear bag/backpack, but if one exists I'd be very interested in buying it!

An alternative to consider might be an expandable general purpose backpack with a photo gear insert, as both of those do exist. It would then be a matter of finding a pack where the collapsed size just fits the gear insert.


----------



## eli452 (Jan 16, 2015)

Maybe you should expand your search to side pack with the Tamrac "Pro Series Camera Bag Harness"
http://www.tamrac.com/products/camerabagharness/
which allows you to use the bag as a backpack


----------



## thewaywewalk (Jan 16, 2015)

> An alternative to consider might be an expandable general purpose backpack with a photo gear insert, as both of those do exist.



I had a look at the Lowepro Rover Pro, good for traveling, but it doesn't seem convenient to use for the excursions at home, mainly because of the the not-so-quick-access.

The Thule Covert DSLR Rolltop seems to solve that better, but is to slim overall.

Both of them have a fixed size. I'm not sure how much that matters in daily life, maybe one gets used to a 45L backpack 



> Maybe you should expand your search to side pack with the Tamrac "Pro Series Camera Bag Harness"


No thats not my idea of a comfortable backpack. A waistbelt would be very nice.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 16, 2015)

Kata 466-DL or 456-DL (the first can also hold a 15" laptop)
everything you listed will fit easily but the 70-200 might not fit vertically


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2015)

thewaywewalk said:


> Both of them have a fixed size. I'm not sure how much that matters in daily life, maybe one gets used to a 45L backpack



I know there are carryon photo gear packs that will hold all your gear and clothes, etc. What I'm suggesting is an expandable backpack like the Kipling Hiker and a photo gear insert like the Gura Gear Chobe. You zip open the expansion section of the pack for your clothes, then at your destination you unpack the clothes and collapse the pack to hold just the photo gear. 

Note that I suggest the above as concept examples, I haven't checked to see if they're the right sizes.


----------



## tron (Jan 16, 2015)

If I were to do this simply, I would try something rather funny:

1. I would choose the smallest possible shoulder bag that would carry the photo equipment.
2. I would choose a general purpose bag in the dimensions you mentioned.
3. I would put the small shoulder bag inside the bigger one. 
4. I would fill the rest of the bag with all necessary items.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2015)

tron said:


> If I were to do this simply, I would try something rather funny:
> 
> 1. I would choose the smallest possible shoulder bag that would carry the photo equipment.
> 2. I would choose a general purpose bag in the dimensions you mentioned.
> ...



It's not funny at all! For overnight trips, I often pack my photo gear into a Lowepro Flipside 300 (which it is essentially a perfect fit for the gear the OP lists), then put that backpack, it change of clothes and a sundries kit into a Storm im2500 carry-on hard case. That way, the gear is protected in the event that it must be checked (hasn't happened domestically with priority boarding, but it might, and standard sized cases don't fit in the regional jet overheads). It also gives me a way to lock up the gear in a hotel room. The case rolls conveniently through the airport, and I have a dedicated photo backpack for outings at my destination. 

For longer trips, there's not enough room to store a wardrobe in the carry-on so I'm checking a bag anyway. But I still do the above, so I have at least one change of clothes if the checked bag gets lost.


----------



## stefsan (Jan 16, 2015)

Have a look at the F-Stop Tilopa BC (48 litres), it could fit your needs: http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/mountain/backpacks/tilopa-bc.html


----------



## colin.davis (Jan 16, 2015)

The Tilopa looks sweet, must be pretty close to airline regulations though... And surely at that size you might be a target for them weighing it (cause it will surely be over the limit). I'm eyeing off the Loka or Guru (both F-stopper bags, find via Stefsans link) as my next bag. 

I currently use Lowepros photohatchback 22L. I carry my 5Diii attached to 24-70 as well as my 100-400 in the ICU at the base. I then carry my 50mm 1.4 and tokina fisheye in the top part as well as timer, lee filters, spare batteries, P&S camera, etc. There isn't admittedly a lot of room for other stuff, possibly one set of clothes and a thin rain jacket. How much are you looking at travelling with. I think weight might become your issue with some airlines if carry on is what you are looking at

If the Tilopa is not right, then putting the bag in another bag is probably a serious option...


----------



## DFM (Jan 16, 2015)

For most EU carriers weight and ticketing is the deciding factor, not size. Stand at any gate and you'll see people with roller cases *way* over the specs, but if you're carrying something that looks heavy and can't be squashed into the bins, be prepared to get it pulled. Not good for photo gear in a soft case.

I do a lot of overseas work and flying business class makes the most difference - they'll offload from economy before starting to annoy the people in front of the curtain - but it also depends on the airline; for example Swiss business class leaves every other seat empty so there's double the room in the bins. Budget carriers that charge extra for hold bags are more used to people taking the p*ss, so they tend to pounce more often. A soft case of clothes can always be rammed into the overhead bins if you kick hard enough, but if your camera bag is an inch too fat, you're stuffed.

Flying economy I always carry a cabin bag that's significantly _under_ the size limits with just my camera and lenses in (I use a generic roller case so it doesn't scream "photographer" and result in the terrifying proposition "Please put your bag on the scales"), padding the gaps with bare essentials for one night, then I'll pack the rest of my clothes plus any field-replaceable gear (spare flashes, tripod, grips) into a photo backpack - I have a bunch but tend to use a Calumet BP1500 for field work - and stuff that into a cheap-looking suitcase to check in. I don't care if that goes missing or gets broken into (both have happened over the years), and I know I'm not going to see my cameras hurtling down the jetway chute. 

I can see the time and cost advantages of having everything in one bulging carry-on, but if the idea of it going in the hold and being excreted into Baggage Handling at the other end bothers you, don't risk it. You _will_ be the one they tap on the shoulder.


----------



## canon1dxman (Jan 16, 2015)

I recently travelled business class on BA to South Africa for the Christmas holidays. The A380 that they use nowadays has huge overhead lockers that will take any bag you have but the problem comes when you transfer to the SAA flight into The Kruger. 

This time, after having an attempted theft on this route in the past (subject of a much earlier thread), I insisted that I take my wheeled bag on board. It was a full flight so I had to jam it under the seat which meant a very uncomfortable flight but fortunately it was only 40 minutes. My previous rucksack Tamrac would have had no chance on this internal flight!


----------



## Icey (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a Tilopa and a Loka UL. I've taken them on a couple larger North American airline flights and they easy fit the carry on requirements. There was a lot of extra space so if you over packed it you could probably make it too large. I had a Large Laptop ICU.

The Tilopa not much larger than the Loka, about an inch more in the height (long dimension) and I think it expands out more if you want to stuff it full. The both are nice and light so you don't run up to the weight limit for the carry on. Expensive but very well built.

In the Tilopa on my last trip with the Large Laptop insert I was easily able to fit:

5D Mk III
24-70 f2.8
70-200 f2.8
50 f1.4
600EX Flash
Filter Pouch
Memory Cards
My Sony PSP Vita
Nexus 7
Asus Zenbook 
Chargers and cables

And had space and weight to spare. If you wanted to pack clothes etc in there as well you might want to go with a smaller insert to leave more space in the main compartment.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to do this simply, I would try something rather funny:
> ...


I do pretty much the exact same thing with my Lowepro Event Messenger 200AW. It takes up about 3/4 of a a max-legal carryon and leaves enough room for a change or two of clothes, at least in summer. It holds the gear he listed above quite well, too.


----------



## thewaywewalk (Jan 16, 2015)

> 1. I would choose the smallest possible shoulder bag that would carry the photo equipment.
> 2. I would choose a general purpose bag in the dimensions you mentioned.
> 3. I would put the small shoulder bag inside the bigger one.
> 4. I would fill the rest of the bag with all necessary items.



That's what I do at the moment. But the idea is NOT to carry a shoulder bag while hiking or exploring a city. Also I'd like to save the weight of that additional shoulder bag because 8kg in total are too easy to reach. 



> Have a look at the F-Stop Tilopa BC (48 litres), it could fit your needs: http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/mountain/backpacks/tilopa-bc.html



That looks indeed promising! I will check out all other suggestions as well, thank you guys!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 16, 2015)

Since the airline allows 1 Pus 1 ( one carry on and one "personal item"). I always travel with s standard size carry on and my camera bag( a sling bag) as my personal Item. I have travel in and out of Europe many times without any problem. That will save your unpacking, repacking time in the hotel. I would be more concern about the weight limit ( 16.5 lbs) on carryon. Some airline also set the maximum length at 21 inches, not 22 inches.


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 16, 2015)

So the Viglink bits inline with the text isn't ideal, interesting to see if anyone else notices.

There are lots of camera bag threads that the OP really should look at. The trade off is that any bag designed to be heavily adjustable will not have a lot of structure or padding to it. 

Check out http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/camera-backpacks/shape-shifter-backpacks.aspx


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 16, 2015)

I love my GuraGear Kiboko 22L: http://www.guragear.com/kiboko-22l/

GuraGear is like the Apple of camera bags. Slightly pretentious and definitely overpriced, but still a great product worth the hype.

Their bags are light and _really_ well built and designed. They even replaced my 2 year old bag when (of all things) _their records_ showed that my bag was part of a production run that forgot some critical stitching. It was a proactive replacement of product in the field based on a quality find. That's unheard of for the photography accessory market.

The Kiboko not expandable like you want, but it represents a pretty substantial storage volume and it fits under an airplane seat on US flights. 18"x14"x9", so it fits your size criteria.

It's a bit of an older design for them (one of their first bags), so you might want to peruse their website for something newer / lighter / transformable, etc.

- A


----------



## Oldcracker (Jan 16, 2015)

You might take a look at the Think Tank "Glass Taxi" . I think it's within your price range, meets your gear requirements, and is within size limits. It doesn't come with a good waist belt but Think Tank's modular system belts attach to it. Think Tank's products are of top notch quality and don't scream Expensive camera here!!!!"


----------



## noisejammer (Jan 16, 2015)

I use a this ... http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/streetwalker-harddrive-backpack.aspx . It's more than sufficient for my 1D4 + 5D2, 70-200/2.8, several smaller lenses and a decent sized laptop. You can remove some (or all) of the compartments as needed and there's a waterproof cover that keeps things reasonably dry.

If you're worried that the airline may gripe about the weight of your bag, wear a jacket with multiple pockets. If they get overly fussy, hang your camera around your neck and unload the bag until they let you keep it. Once you're on board the plane, you can reload the bag.

I also subscribe to the idea of taking a sling bag along for my camera except that mine travels empty in my checked luggage.


----------



## jman (Jan 16, 2015)

Another vote for the F-Stop bags. I have the Tilopa and Loka UL also and they will both fit in the overhead bin for US flights. If you are told to check your bag then you can just remove the valuable camera gear in your ICU and keep it with you. These bags also carry the weight of camera equipment extremely well. I would recommend the Loka UL for travel with your gear and look at the small pro, medium pro or medium shallow ICUs with the gear you listed. They are not the cheapest bags and will probably go a little over your initial budget with the additional cost of the ICUs. You will save money long term by not purchasing an additional bag to replace one that didn't work. If you don't like the F-Stop bag then you can return it within 45 days no questions asked.


----------



## mehraban (Jan 16, 2015)

F-Stop is the best choice.
I now have Loka and Tilopa (also had Satori, but it appeared to be too large and was sold) - and I had different tamracs, gura-gears, think-tanks and lowe-pros.

If you need just to get to some location with you gear, then take the gear out of the backpack, leave your bag and shoot - IMHO, there are many backpacks which will be good for you.

But if you need to take pictures en route, having all gear with you and changing it - f-stops are the best! I changed lenses and bodies, standing thigh deep in water, about 1km from the nearest dry land, and it was not very hard to do it. One of the best features of f-stops - hard back: it's rather comfortable to carry for a long day in the field. 

The 2nd place, IMHO, occupies LowePro - with their new backbacks such as Flipside Sport 20L AW etc. - their back is worse than f-stop's, but not so bad.

Think-tanks etc are just unsuitable for such circumstances - they are just convenient bags for transportation, no more, no less.


----------



## Jaguar2012 (Jan 16, 2015)

You might also want to take a look at Click Elite : http://clikelite.com/product/backpacks/pro-express/ , Pro Express backpack is very well designed and it can easily fit a Canon 1DX + 24-70mm L + 70-200mm L + Battery Charger + 85mm L II + 16-35mm L in the inner compartments . Outside you can also fit a 15" laptop. it Looks small and never had a problem while traveling abroad.

Regards,


----------



## Rocky (Jan 17, 2015)

tron said:


> If I were to do this simply, I would try something rather funny:
> 
> 1. I would choose the smallest possible shoulder bag that would carry the photo equipment.
> 2. I would choose a general purpose bag in the dimensions you mentioned.
> ...


Been there, Done that. It works. As long as it is under 17.5 lbs. Some airline actually weights your carry on when you are being checked -in.


----------



## Coz (Jan 17, 2015)

How much clothing do you need to carry? If you just need a few extra pairs of pants and shirts, then the F-Stop Kenti may work for you:

Volume: 25-liter / 1525 Cubic Inches
• Weight: 1.54 kgs – 3.4lbs
• Dimensions (cm): 20.3 depth x 27.9 width x 43.2 height

https://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/mountain/backpacks/kenti.html#.VLm97x0o7s0

The 6D with a mounted 7-200 will fit on one side and your other 3 lenses will fit on the other side. Your clothing can fit in the roll-top compartment.

This bag will fit under the seat and will also fit in the overhead compartment of commuter/regional airliners (i.e. CRJs)


----------



## pwp (Jan 17, 2015)

I was also in a similar situation to you and did more research than may be healthy. But it means I got the perfect bag. They're not the _ONLY_ well sorted bag on the block that will suit your needs, but do check out the ThinkTank Streetwalker backpacks. They are such neatly evolved and perfectly resolved, imaginative designs.
http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/camera-backpacks/streetwalker-backpacks.aspx
The StreetWalker Pro was my final choice. The bag itself is surprisingly light. ThinkTank do little things like making the dividers much thinner, therefore allowing a little more gear/mass to be packed in the same space.

Like Dr Neuro, I like to have my core kit and one change of clothes in my carry-on, and the rest gets checked. 

-pw


----------



## thewaywewalk (Jan 17, 2015)

I reviewed all your suggestions, the F-Stop Tilopa seems to be the best option for me, but it's probably a little too big. So I give the F-Stop Loka a shot, hopefully it's big enough. Though it doesn't satisfy my initial idea of "expandable size" it seems a good companion for daily life at home.

Apart from the Shapeshifter, which also looks very promising, most other suggestions were too small to carry all my stuff for a week-long journey or screamed "Look!-I'm-a-photographer" or were missing a waistbelt.

Thanks for all advices, now comes the hardest part: actually getting it. The ICUs seem hardly available in Europa and the current EUR/$US quote makes my cry anyway 

One last question: The F-Stop bags are advertised as waterproof, but in the next sentence they recommend to buy the rain cover, so what is that about? Do one needs the rain cover or not?


----------



## stefsan (Jan 17, 2015)

thewaywewalk said:


> I reviewed all your suggestions, the F-Stop Tilopa seems to be the best option for me, but it's probably a little too big. So I give the F-Stop Loka a shot, hopefully it's big enough.



If you're not sure wether the Loka will be big enough, I would take the Tilopa BC. If you don't stuff it to the max it does not take up a lot more space than the Loka. Besides, if you want to carry all your stuff including clothes for a week, the Tilopa with its more padded shoulder straps and hip belt is quite a bit more comfortable.



thewaywewalk said:


> Thanks for all advices, now comes the hardest part: actually getting it. The ICUs seem hardly available in Europa and the current EUR/$US quote makes my cry anyway



;D

Don't cry for the money, it will be very well spent and the pack will last a few years.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 17, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_gnr_spell?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acarry+on+backpack&keywords=carry+on+backpack&ie=UTF8&qid=1421516050

Get one of these. You should have enough room to have the sling bag or shoulder bag inside with plenty of room for the clothing. If the airline weight your carryon, then you just take out the camera bag and do the 1 plus 1. I cannot see myself stuffing a lens in each one of my pocket. You mention that you want to avoid " I am a photographer" look. As soon as you have the 5D III out, you are a photographer.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2015)

thewaywewalk said:


> I reviewed all your suggestions, the F-Stop Tilopa seems to be the best option for me, but it's probably a little too big. So I give the F-Stop Loka a shot, hopefully it's big enough.



I fly quite a lot, I wouldn't even try to take a Tilopa as carry on, even if the checkin staff don't get you, and that is often easy to avoid with print your own boarding passes, the gate staff will most of the time.

I'd anticipate being pulled and having to check a fully packed Loka too looking at the size specs.

My strong advice, resulting from years of playing the carry on game, is break your kit down to two bags, two small bags are always going to get less attention than one much bigger one, and if all your eggs are in that one basket when you do meet an official that insists it has to be checked you are screwed. Everybody allows a carryon and one personal item (even if you have to pay for the carryon), I use a ThinkTank Retrospective as my personal item and a small backpack, Kenti sized, for my carry on, I pack whatever I can in the backpack but keep the serious valuables to hand so if it has to be checked (it never has since adopting this system) I can swap them to the ThinkTank. Also, take a Cagoule with a large breast pocket, it will keep you dry, it packs to nothing and if challenged you can put an extraordinary amount of stuff in the pocket which doesn't count towards your carryon allowance (I have had to do that one time out of the UK).

For light travel I take the small backpack, it is a $35 generic made by Swiss Gear, that takes, camera, lenses, etc, laptop and or iPad and a couple of change of clothes, and my personal item is the tripod. For longer trips I take the Swiss Gear with slimmed down electronics and the ThinkTank Retrospective 10, but I understand if you want the camera bag functionality of an F-Stop backpack so I'd swap my generic out for one of those, but still take a small shoulder bag as insurance, I have gotten $5 bags as throw aways from different places to finesse my way through airports.

Whatever arrangements you make you need to hedge your bets and insure against that one official that says 'no' one time, or be prepared to miss a flight or have your gear go in an unsuitable bag into the hold via baggage handlers.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 17, 2015)

FWIW, I've traveled many times with the LOKA (even internationally) and never had an issue (yet) with carrying it on. It does fit into the overhead on all but the smallest commuter planes and then it does fit under the seat in front (sit in the window seat so they won't be as strict if it protrudes a bit in front of you). 

Otherwise, I'll put my most important gear in my Retrospective and then put that into my carry-on duffel so I can include my kindle, earbuds, travel paperwork and other items along with it. Then, I'll put my remaining camera gear (a lens or two, maybe a TC, etc. in a soft towel or clothing and put it into my carry-on luggage. In a worst case (pardon the pun) scenario, if needed, I can take the Retrospective out of the duffel to carry as one bag, take the remaining gear from the carry-on luggage out and put it into the duffel, and check the carry-on luggage with no camera gear inside. That way, no baggage handler gets the opportunity to break something. I've had to do this a couple of times and that was on small turboprop airplanes. 

The unfortunate bottom line is that sometimes you need to be very critical when deciding what to bring. No offense intended to anybody (and certainly I am often guilty of carrying too much camera gear), but some folks take awfully wonderful shots with a fixed lens Rangefinder or a very minimalist kit.


----------



## jman (Jan 17, 2015)

I have used the Tilopa as a carry on several times and have never been stopped at the gate in the US. I haven't traveled internationally with it so I can't speak on that. There are some compression straps that you can use to keep the profile of the bag smaller as long as it is not overpacked. Also as I said before you can always remove the ICU if you are asked to check the bag. 

As for weather sealing I have not had the Tilopa in the rain but I wouldn't worry about it to much in a light to moderate rain. The material is meant to not absorb water and there is good sealing on the zippers. I would get the cover if you think you may get stuck in the rain for a few hours. 

The Tilopa does have good padding but it can be a little much for a day bag. That is main reason I purchased the Loka UL to compliment it. If you have a shallow ICU you can still pack a surprising amount of stuff in there. After using F-Stop bags it is hard for me to look at another company. The quality, durability and functionality can't be beat.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 17, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> thewaywewalk said:
> 
> 
> > I reviewed all your suggestions, the F-Stop Tilopa seems to be the best option for me, but it's probably a little too big. So I give the F-Stop Loka a shot, hopefully it's big enough.
> ...


Excellent first hand advice.


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 17, 2015)

I've given up on using backpacks for my gear. For travelling, I have the Pelican 1510 case, which is the proper size to fit in the overheads. Once I'm at my destination, I have a belt system, where I can attach padded cases for my camera and lenses. I can throw those in my suitcase.

I've just found that if I go hiking with a backpack, it's an awful lot of fuss to pop off the backpack, find the lens I want, swap the gear around, and put it back on. I'd usually rather miss the shot. But if the lenses for the day are right there on my belt, it's not nearly so bad to swap lenses.


----------



## RobertG. (Jan 17, 2015)

Last year I was looking of a new backpack for airline travel for months but couldn't find one with the right size and padding to fit more than 4 lenses. So I decided to make my own. I modified a Lowepro "Transit Backpack 350 AW" (size 42 x 27 x 15 cm) to fit the following equipment:
5DII, TS-E 17 mm L, TS-E 24 mm II, EF 35mm f1.4, TS-E 45mm, Tamron SP 24-70 f2.8, TS-E 90mm f2.8, EF 70-300mm F4.0-5.6 L & 580 EX II

The original padding was removed as far as possible. This is quite easy because of the velcro strips. The central flex divider between the top and bottom department was flipped to the back of the backpack. A much more sturdy insert is needed because the Lowepro padding is very thin and offers little protection. My new insert with rather thick padding comes from a "B&W outdoor.case Type 40". With a size of 38 x 26 x 11 cm it fits perfectly. The insert is available as a replacement part for 26.95 EUR here in Germany. 

The whole backpack costs like this slightly more than 100 EUR. See the attachment for pictures.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 17, 2015)

Have a look at the Gura Gear website

http://www.guragear.com/uinta/

I have the Uinta, works well for short trips, For longer trips I have 2 sizes of the Battaflae, about as good as it gets for your gear and overhead storage etc.


----------



## rifleman (Jan 18, 2015)

Interesting thread.

As a photographer who spends 6 months a year travelling - I use a Tamrac Expedition 5. I've had it for 6 years - and it still looks new! No - I don't work for Tamrac. I just needed a backpack that would go in economy class without too much agro from the airlines.

I carry an EOS 1 Dx, 24-70mm, 100mm Macro and a 50mm1.4 as standard kit - plus a 100-400. I keep the big lens in its own case until Im through security, then it goes inside. There's usually room for specs, headphones etc and of core the iPad. I also usually carry a Mac Pro under the arm too. 

The only airline that causes issues in Air Asia - with a restricted carry on weight - nearly broke a finger at Singapore holding the bag on the scales! oh and rotten Australian Freedom Air,who said that I was 100 grams overweight!- but I don't need them anyway. There are better airlines.

Wear your pack with both straps at check-in - they may not even notice it.


----------

